# Ưu nhược điểm các loại gối ngủ



## nguyenlamtgn

Mỗi người đều có riêng mình 24 giờ đồng hồ để giải quyết tất cả các công việc. Trong đó, chúng ta dành ra 8 tiếng để dành cho việc ngủ. Nếu như chiếc xe máy là người bạn đồng hành của chúng ta vào ban ngày để đi làm việc thì ban đêm, chiếc đệm và chiếc gối là người bạn đồng hành trong lúc ngủ. Nếu có một ngày bạn ngủ dậy cảm thấy đau cổ, đau đầu thì nguyên nhân chính là do chiếc gối bạn nằm không còn hỗ trợ nâng đỡ tốt cho bạn nữa.

Một số người cho rằng, gối nào thì cũng là gối, nằm gối nào ngủ mà chẳng được, nếu bạn có quan niệm đó thì hãy từ bỏ ngay nhé. Vì quan niệm này sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bạn nếu bạn cứ khăng khăng nằm 1 chiếc gối cũ mà không chịu thay mới. Vậy gối ngủ như thế nào là tốt? Hãy cùng Thegioinem.com phân tích Ưu - nhược điểm các loại gối ngủ để lựa chọn gối chuẩn chất lượng nhé.






*1. Gối ngủ là gì ?*
Gối về cơ bản bao gồm một lớp vỏ gối bằng vải bên ngoài, bên trong là ruột gối được nhồi bông để tạo cảm giác êm, xốp nhằm hỗ trợ nâng đỡ phần cột sống từ vai lên đến đầu và phần đầu trong quá trình nằm ngủ. Trong một số nền văn hóa thì gối được làm từ đá hay gỗ. Một dạng của gối là nệm, thường là một vải bọc chứa khí hay là chất đệm như lông vũ hoặc bọt biển. Ở nước Anh, loại gối dùng ở ghế, sofa gọi là đệm (cushion) còn loại gối dùng trên giường ngủ thì dùng từ riêng đó là pillow. Các loại gối đều có chung một mục đích là hạn chế đau nhức cổ, lưng và vai khi nằm ngủ.

*2. Các loại gối ngủ và Ưu nhược điểm *

*       2.1 Gối cao su non*

Ưu điểm:

- Có độ dẻo dai, mềm mại, tạo cảm giác êm dịu khi nằm.
- Hàng ngàn lỗ thông khí thoáng mát, không gây bí nóng khi sử dụng
- Độ đàn hồi tốt, giúp nâng đỡ phần đầu, cỗ, vai, hạn chế đau mỏi, mất ngủ
- Không bị xẹp lún sau thời gian sử dụng.
- Tự phân hủy, thân thiện với môi trường.

Nhược điểm:

- Một số ít sản phẩm có mùi hắc của cao su
- Trọng lượng nặng hơn các loại gối khác.
- Giá thành cao.






*2.2 Gối lông vũ*

Ưu điểm:
- Chất liệu nhẹ, khả năng thoát khí, thoát ẩm cao
- Khả năng giữ ấm tốt khi trời lạnh
- Tạo cảm giác êm ái khi ngủ, hỗ trợ giấc ngủ sâu
- Trọng lượng nhẹ, chỉ bằng 1/3 các loại gối thông thường
- Gối có cơ chế xẹp và phồng lên từ tự, không bị chai cứng
- Tuổi thọ cao từ 10 – 15 năm.

Nhược điểm:
- Sản phẩm chất lượng thì thường có giá cao
- Khó khăn trong việc bảo quản và vệ sinh
- Vỏ bọc gối sử dụng sản phẩm chuyên dụng để tránh thoát lông nên dày và có tiếng sột soạt






*2.3 Gối cong Memory Foam*

Ưu điểm:
- Gối được thiết kế với hình dạng 3 đường cong đặc thù
- Chất liệu mousse mềm mại, êm ái
- Hỗ trợ tốt trong việc giảm đau nhức cổ, vai gáy
- Bảo vệ đường cong tự nhiên của cột sống
- Tăng cường tuần hoàn máu lên não

Nhược điểm
- Sản phẩm đôi khí có mùi khó chịu
- Giá thành cao
- Việc tìm mua vỏ gối gặp chút khó khăn do kiểu dáng thiết kế đặc thù

*2.4 Gối bông*

Ưu điểm:
- Đa dạng về kích thước, cân nặng
- Tính phổ biến cao
- Độ dày phù hợp, tạo cảm giác nâng đỡ hoàn hảo cho đầu và cột sống
- Bảo quản và vệ sinh dễ dàng
- Giá thành tương đối rẻ
- Độ bền cao

Nhược điểm:
- Độ đàn hồi kém
- Một số sản phẩm kém chất lượng có tình trạng bông bị vón cục.

*2.5 Gối bơm hơi*

Ưu điểm:
- Trọng lượng rất nhẹ
- Tạo cảm giác êm ái khi sử dụng, độ đàn hồi tốt
- Tự động điều chỉnh phù hợp với độ cong vai, gáy và đầu
- Có thể tùy chỉnh độ cao của gối nhờ lượng hơi bơm vào
- Không cần vệ sinh ruột gối

Nhược điểm:
- Độ bền không được đánh giá cao
- Ruột gối là môi trường sống lý tưởng của các loại vi khuẩn.

*2.6 Gối nước *

Ưu điểm:
- Có thể thay đổi hình dạng theo tư thế ngủ
- Mềm mại, êm ái giúp loại bỏ chứng đau cổ, vai gáy và đau đầu sau khi thức giấc
- Gối nước cho cảm giác nằm mát mẻ, thoải mái và thư thái, phù hợp sử dụng vào mùa hè
- Gía thành rẻ và đa dạng về kích thước

Nhược điểm:
- Tuổi thọ ngắn, chỉ sau 2 – 4 năm bạn phải thay thế
- Không thích hợp sử dụng với thời tiết lạnh

*2.7 Gối mây *

Ưu điểm:
- Trọng lượng nhẹ, kết cấu mây đan theo cấu trúc lỗ hổng giúp thoáng khí hiệu quả
- Chất liệu mây luôn được đánh giá cao về tuổi thọ
- Giá thành rẻ

Nhược điểm:
- Chất liệu cứng, độ đàn hồi rất kém
- Kích thước nhỏ
- Dễ bị nấm mốc vi khuẩn xâm nhập nếu mây không được xử lý cẩn thận
- Thông thường, gối mây không phải là sản phẩm thích hợp để nằm ngủ vì chúng được các chuyên gia đánh giá không hỗ trợ tuần hoàn máu tốt như các loại gối mềm khác.

*3. Cách chọn gối phù hợp*

*3.1 Chọn gối theo tư thế ngủ*






Nếu bạn là người thích nằm ngửa khi ngủ: Nên chọn gối không quá cao, không quá dày giúp cổ và cột sống lưng không bị chênh lệch, hạn chế cong võng cột sống.

Nếu bạn là người thích nằm nghiêng ngủ: nên chọn gối có độ dày hơn để cân bằng độ cao của đầu do phần vai tạo ra khi ở tư thế này. Nếu nằm ở tư thế này, một lời khuyên dành cho bạn là nên sử dụng thêm gối ôm để có giấc ngủ gon hơn.

Nếu bạn là người thích nằm sấp ngủ: Nên chọn gối mềm, mỏng để giữ cho cổ thẳng hàng với cột sống. Tránh tình trạng ê ẩm đầu và cổ khi thức dậy.

*3.2 Chọn gối theo kích thước*
Độ dày phù hợp nhất là từ 10-15cm, chiều rộng 50x70cm. Đây là kích thước phổ biến được nhiều người lựa chọn. Nếu bạn chọn gối quá dày thì sẽ mắc chứng đau vai gáy và đau đầu liên tục. Ngoài ra khi nằm gối này đốt sống cổ bị chênh lệch và dễ bị lệch gây đau nhức

Trẻ sơ sinh từ 0 – 6 tháng tuổi: Nên dùng gối có kích thước tiêu chuẩn 25 x 35 cm với độ dày từ 1 – 2 cm.

Độ tuổi từ 7 tháng – trên 3 tuổi: Nên dùng gối có kích thước 30 x 40cm và độ cao nhỉnh hơn từ 3 – 4cm.

Trẻ trên 4 tuổi: Nên dùng loại gối kích thước 35 x 50 cm và độ cao dao động từ 3 – 9cm.






*3.3 Chọn gối theo chất liệu*
Chất liệu gối là phần quan trọng nhất để đánh giá một chiếc gối. Mỗi loại chất liệu đều có một đặc điểm riêng:

- Gối cao su non: được làm từ mũ cao su, chống nấm mốc hiệu quả. Phù hợp với người bị dị ứng, hen xuyễn,…
- Gối lông vũ: là loại sợi được làm từ những sợi micro làm sản phẩm có độ bồng bềnh lớn và độ êm ái cao.
- Gối bông gòn: Được cấu tạo từ sợi Polyester, chất liệu này mang lại sự thoáng mát, nhưng độ đàn hồi thấp, không gây dị ứng và dễ dàng vệ sinh
- Gối hơi: Áp dụng công nghệ ép hơi, khi mua về bạn chỉ cần dùng tay vỗ nhẹ, gối sẽ phồng lên theo ý bạn muốn.
- Gối memory foam: Cấu tạo bới chất liệu mousse mềm nhẹ, khi sử dụng làm gối ngủ có khả năng làm giảm áp lực cho các điểm tì nén của cơ thể trong quá trình ngủ, mang đến cho bạn sự thoải mái và êm ái hơn.

*4. Mua gối ngủ ở đâu uy tín? *
Nếu bạn muốn trực tiếp cảm nhận thì hãy đến trực tiếp cửa hàng, đại lý chăn ga gối nệm để lựa chọn. Thegioinem.com hiện tại đã mở ra rất nhiều chi nhánh để cho quý khách có thể thuận tiện đến lựa chọn sản phẩm mà không ngại đường sá. Hoặc bạn cũng có thể truy cập website thegioinem.com để xem các sản phẩm online tại nhà và điện thoại đặt hàng. Tại thegioinem.com sẽ có đội ngũ nhân viên bán hàng tư vấn cho bạn cách chọn mua sản phẩm tốt nhất và đội ngũ chăm sóc khách hàng sẽ lằng nghe những góp ý của bạn về sản phẩm.

*5. Top các loại gối ngủ tốt nhất hiện nay*

*5.1 Gối Lông Vũ Nhân Tạo TATANA*
Ruột gối được làm từ các sợi bông cực nhỏ ( <1 micro nên gối lông vũ nhân tạo còn có tên gọi khác là Gối Micro). Những sợi bông Microfiber hòa quyện với nhau tạo thành một tổng thể căng phồng giúp gia tăng thêm độ bồng bềnh, mềm mại và không bị xẹp trong thời gian dài sử dụng.

Các sợi lông vũ nhân tạo được xử lý vô trùng, kháng khuẩn, đặc biệt là không gây mùi như gối 100% lông vũ tự nhiên, không kích ứng da nên những người mẫn cảm có thể dễ dàng sử dụng.

Gối lông vũ nhân tạo TATANA sử dụng dây kéo mở, giúp bạn dễ dàng và linh hoạt hơn trong khâu giặt ủi vỏ gối, đặc biệt phần ruột gối sẽ không bị ảnh hưởng khi giặt.






*5.2 Gối cao su Oval Liên Á *
Tính đàn hồi cao của cao su thiên nhiên giúp nâng đỡ đầu và cổ thẳng một cách tự nhiên. Không trơn trượt khi nằm nhờ tính dẻo của cao su thiên nhiên. Thoáng mát với cấu tạo từ hàng triệu lỗ thông hơi. Sử dụng 100% nguyên liệu cao su thiên nhiên.






*5.3 Gối Gòn Mliving *
Đặc biệt với lớp vải áo gối 100% cotton chống thoát tơ ra bên ngoài Được làm từ bông sợi cực mịn (Microfiber) đem đến cảm giác êm ái dễ chịu. Thoải mái khi xoay trở, thông thoáng vùng tiếp xúc. Sản xuất theo công nghệ Nhật Bản






*6. Một số mẹo vệ sinh gối đúng cách *
- Giặt với nước ấm hòa cùng xà phòng nhẹ
- Ngâm ngập gối vào khoảng 30 phút
- Sau đó dập gối nhiều lần để hết vi khuẩn, bụi bẩn và mùi hôi
- Xả lại với nước sạch nhiều lần cho hết chất xà phòng
- Phơi gối 1-2 ngày cho khô hẩn đẻ tránh ẩm mốc gây lên vi khuẩn






*Kết luận: *Nếu bạn đang gặp tình trạng như bài viết trên đã nói và muốn mua một chiếc gối ngủ mới. Vậy thì đừng bỏ qua những tư vấn về ưu nhược điểm của các loại gối ngủ qua bài viết phía trên nhé. Thegioinem.com hy vọng bạn sớm mua được sản phẩm ưng ý với mong muốn của mình.


----------

